# Possible noob question..can I run two 16ohm cabs?



## metalvince333 (Jan 7, 2011)

Can I? I normally see two 8ohms plugs behind heads and only one 4 and 16ohms...thing is I'd like to run my orange (16ohm)with a second cabinet sometime I will acquire this summer (probably before that if I have too much cash and find a deal) and I wanna know if I'll be able to run another cab and what ohmage does it need to be and how will I need to plug it in?


----------



## Soubi7string (Jan 7, 2011)

Tube or SS?


----------



## Albionic (Jan 7, 2011)

you should be able to plug 2 16 ohm cabs into the 8 ohm outputs without any damage the ohms rating of your cab MUST be equal or greater than the rating of the head


----------



## metalvince333 (Jan 7, 2011)

tube, engl e860 (soon!) and mesa rectifier (now)


----------



## bostjan (Jan 7, 2011)

Two 16 ohm cabinets in parallel is 8 ohms. In series, they are 32 ohms. It's best to match impedence as close as possible, but if your speakers have a higher impedence than for what the output is intended, you shouldn't damage anything.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 7, 2011)

When I ship you the head. You'll have two separate power sections. You'll be able to power each cab separately. You'll have separate impedance, volume, and presence controls for each cab. It's much better than splitting 60 watts to share between two cabs. You push more air sending 60 watts to each cab.


----------



## pathos45 (Jan 7, 2011)

with a 16 ohm cab you can run it with any impedence. So say you have a 16 ohm cab and a head that only has the 8 ohm speaker jacks and the 4 ohms you can run a 16 ohm cab into the 8 ohm speaker jack and it wont hurt your cab one bit. You will get a darker tone though through the cab but it wont harm it at all. Now with two 16 ohm cabs usually when u hook two cabs up to a head most heads are running parallel speaker inputs so running two 16 ohms will make u go to two 8 ohms wheres if u had two 8 ohm cabs you would run them in the 4 ohm jacks, and if your runnign 4 ohm cabs then the only amps i have seen run 2 ohms is bass amps or really high powered power amps.

http://www.mesaboogie.com/manuals/3chRecto.pdf go to page 29 or 33 of 45 (it says both quite confusing) but here is mesa's take on speaker impedance and mismatch hook up guide. goes on for about 6 pages, shows you all the diffrent ways you can hook up cabs which is pretty nifty i think.


----------

